# Is this staghorn or BBA? (pics)



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

It spreads fast.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Staghorn.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

That stuff is all over my anubius nana too . Time to nuke it with Excel.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

*If* that worked, you'd only be treating a symptom and not a cure. Low macronutrients are the root of that issue.


----------

